# Crosscut Sled



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone ever made a cross cut sled wide enough to cut 16-18 wide panels? I am getting more shop time now that grass season has slowed down. I would normally do this on the radial arm saw but somethings worn and the saw isn't square to the table. good on the fence just not the table. I have an understanding of how to do it its just the tracks are getting to me.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://woodgears.ca/delta_saw/sled.html

I haven't, but that dude has. I think mine only goes up to 14ish inches. For a sled that long though, a steel bar to ride in the miter slot would be the way to go, with wood you run too much risk of flexing over the span


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's my mid size version and not shown is the front table extension which allows me to crosscut about 20". If I was to do it again I would probably put the fence on the leading edge like my other sled.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/mid-size-table-saw-crosscut-panel-sled-91426/


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I have one that cuts up to 26". In my opinion the best sled vid I have seen is by William Ng. I made mine just like his and mine is accurate within .002. He also tells how to cut the runners so there is no slop. Here is the vid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbG-n--LFgQ


----------

